# GUI-Builder für Eclipse



## Bit2_Gosu (18. Dez 2007)

Hi! 

Ich wär fast schon auf netbeans umgestiegen, weil ich dachte, dass es unter eclipse keinen GUI-Builder gibt. 
Jetzt hab ich gehört, es gibt doch welche als plugin! Ich habe gegoogelt und rausgefunden, dass es Zitat:
NetBeans Matisse

und Zitat:
Visual Editor Project

gibt. Nun kenne ich mich da noch gar nicht aus. 

Gibt es noch andere bessere? Und welchen GUI-Builder würdet ihr mir denn für eclipse empfehlen?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

Der Visual Editor soll eigentlich nur das Framework für eigene Implementierungen eines GUI Builders stellen.
Echte GUI Builder für Eclipse wären zB Window Builder Pro, Jigloo, und Matisse.
Empfehlen kann ich dir keine weil ein GUI Builder kein Ersatz für echt Handarbeit ist und ich auf die Dinger pfeife.


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (18. Dez 2007)

welche ist denn aber eurer meinung nach die beste?

dann probiere ich die aus und dann kann ich kich ja immer noch für handarbeit entscheiden.


----------



## AlArenal (18. Dez 2007)

Ein Wort: JFormDesigner


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (18. Dez 2007)

Der is aber arg teuer!


----------



## The_S (19. Dez 2007)

qualität hat seinen preis


----------



## ARadauer (19. Dez 2007)

jo alArenal hat recht JFormDesigner ist ein Traum!
 den kannst du drei bis vier mal evaluieren, bis du ihn kaufen musst.

Unter uns: JFormDesigner ist die einzige Software die ich legal gekauft habe. Und das wars wert!


----------



## Waldi (19. Dez 2007)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit Jambi? Wie weit ist da der Fortschritt ich meine die Demo sieht echt vielversprechend aus. Da gehört ja auch ein GUI Builder dazu oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## AlArenal (20. Dez 2007)

Bit2_Gosu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der is aber arg teuer!



Wie bitte? Arg teuer? Der ist beinahe geschenkt!

Den Preis hast du umgerechnet in Stundensätze mit 1-2 Stunden wieder raus.


----------

